# Does the FREE HEAT MACHINE FIREPLACE INSERT work?



## Bruce Feldman (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm new here. I have a large granite fireplace, and was given a Free Heat Machine Fireplace Insert, the insert with the 12 heating tubes,glass front, and 2 blowers, one at each end of the front panel.

The house is a stone cape, cinderblock and granite, about 1200', 900' downstairs, 300' upstairs. My force air heating unit is terribly inefficient, and I'd like to know if this unit will heAt the house with the oil as a supplement?

Anyone have experience with these? I'd appreciate any feedback?

Bruce


----------



## webbie (Nov 18, 2013)

Hmmm.....at best it will work to a small degree - give some warmth from the fire, but don't plan on saving money off your heating bill or heating the house, etc....


----------

